# P5 Info please..



## PX (May 14, 2006)

I'm considering the purchase of a surplus P5 from SOG. I have never held a P5, but presently own a P1, and in the past have owned a PP.. I love Walthers and have wanted a P5 for some time.

However, my money is limited, and before I spend it all I need some "Walther reassurance" from those who have actual experience with the P5.

I am left-handed, and have relatively small hands. The P1 is too large to fit comfortably in my hand for practical use, is the P5 any smaller? I'm a senior citizen (63) so other than for personal defense and sometime "plinking" the P5 would not be shot all that much. I'm old, but not old and stupid, so that's why I'm going to the folks who should know for my information

Any general input would be appreciated. My favorite 9mm pistol is my Sig P239, wonder how the P5 compares to the Sig? Pluses, or minus's that could impact my deciding to buy, or not to buy would be greatly appreciated.

My Sig P239 is my general purpose cc weapon of choice when wx/wardrobe/etc. allows.. Would the P5 fit that role do you think?

Just a plea for help.

Thanks, 

J. Pomeroy

added: 8/25/06

P5 came today.. Slight wear from holster use, bore sharp, gun seems tight and in great shape. and I ran 3 mags. full thru it with no malfunctions. Shots POA and I really like the one lever decocker/slide release. I'm a lefty and I like the left side ejection too.. It's a very nice pistol..


JP


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have the P5 and P5C. I have shot my P5 a lot and it has been 100% reliable with a decent trigger. The grip is about the same size as the P1, so you might want to hold one to see if you like it. The gun is about the same size as a H&K P7 or Sig P225 with a slightly thicker grip. For a CCW gun, if the grip suits you, no reason not to carry it. The only minus to the gun is the price and availability of mags. You might also look at a P5 compact, but they are harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I have the P5 and P5C. I have shot my P5 a lot and it has been 100% reliable with a decent trigger. The grip is about the same size as the P1, so you might want to hold one to see if you like it. The gun is about the same size as a H&K P7 or Sig P225 with a slightly thicker grip. For a CCW gun, if the grip suits you, no reason not to carry it. The only minus to the gun is the price and availability of mags. You might also look at a P5 compact, but they are harder to find and more expensive.


hberttmank: Thanks for the personal input and pictures.. I ordered a P5 from SOG yesterday for (I think) $429. I think the price is as reasonable as I would find on a P5 that is advertised to be in excellent condition. I don't think I would have ever been satisfied until I had one and experienced the P5 for myself.

I think at the price I paid for the P5 I could always sell it sooner or later it if I wasn't happy with it. I have a surplus P1 and love it. The P1 has been a pleasure to shoot, and just has a "quality" feel to it that somehow I appreciate over the newer "plastic" guns.

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those are some sweet guns


----------

